
Who Owns the Biggest Biotech Discovery of the Century? - MichaelAO
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/532796/who-owns-the-biggest-biotech-discovery-of-the-century/
======
WatTheFuckMan
this is smart-dumb.

millions of test animals will now have to suffer through dna mods (mutations)

hundreds of thousands of test patients will now have to suffer through dna
mods (mutations)

billions of patients will flock to the new treatment

(like they did to mercury vaccines, while mercury was known toxic and known
cause mental illness since 500BC [dartmouth edu tox history mercury])

(and to pesticide foods/ lobotomies and sterilization as treatments for mental
illness/ aspestos lined houses / chlorine swimming pools/ and more, just as an
example i hope you get the point)

what they are planning to do is use that as a treatment for mental illnesses,
some of which they havent even proved are real!, and mostly to hurt the
young/dumb/old/weak/sick like the previous treatments

brief timeline of that:

1) most mental illness is just a term made up by someone who never proved
their theory, schizophrenia for example, created by a rich elite 1% wanker
from switzerland who never proved his theory. and not a single treatment of
theres has ever worked

2) the previous treatments for mental illness: 50 years of lobotomy, 50 years
of sterilization, 100 years of straight jacket, 10 years of shock-until-
knockout, 20 years of drugged-and-locked-away, 10 years of chemotherapy-super-
toxic-drugs like lithium, 30 years of tied to a bed for 20 hours a day

2.5) if any of those worked why are they not used anymore? theyve never cured
a single case, and most of their treatments were eventually outlawed as
barbarism. supreme court testimonies say patients were unable to refuse
bizarre sugeries, lobotomies, and stuff.

3) the reason they admitted people: marriage problems, business trouble,
reading books, preaching athiesm, talking bad about the church, being
followed, or belief in aliens

4) they never tested the environment for emf/ultrasound/infrared so their
tests were never valid to begin with

5) based on the articles from 2012-2016. "new bozo study links mentall illness
X with DNA sequence"

6) i assume they are gonna continue the "human malfunction as cause" line and
start offering DNA treatments for mental illness just to further torture the
young/weak/sick/dumb/old

mental illness ratse are 1 in 5. its statistically impossible that 1:5 humans
was born with a malfunctioning brain. if you think its a good idea to let
someone who never cured anyone suggest DNA modification as a treatment for
mental illness then wow! If it were up to scientists: we would all smoke
pesticide cigarettes, eat pesticide food, drink aspertame soda, eat GMO ecoli
corn flakes, swim in chlorine, inject babies with mercury, put aspestos in our
house, and paint our house with lead paint.

ive been writing about this stuff to the newspaper and hackernews and reddit
and they just all delete it. nobody wants to hear it and, and the newspapers
wont publish it. reddit.com/comments/3za5e7 reddit.com/comments/3za3t
reddit.com/comments/3zacpy/ reddit.com/comments/4a4y1d

you dont know me but i was a software dev for 20 years and this data is
accurate.

i know you dont believe me, i wouldnt waste your time.

THIS IS A MILITARY STRATEGY CALLED SUBTERFUGE

and this was a resistance roachcast.

